# IBAN mit dem Rechner von Windows ermitteln



## Reinhard (4 August 2013)

Nachdem die Umstellung auf IBAN Anfang nächsten Jahres fällig ist, habe ich mir mal überlegt, ob man diese auch mit Bordmitteln errechnen kann. Und es geht.
Hier die Anleitung (Tastaturkürzel in Klammern):

Rechner öffnen und auf  "wissenschaftlich" (Alt+2) einstellen.
Die Bankleitzahl achtstellig und die Kontonummer zehnstellig eingeben; kürzere Kontonummern mit vorangestellten Nullen auffüllen.
Das zweistellige Länderkürzel wie folgt ermitteln: A=10, B=11, C=12 usw.
Nachfolgend noch zwei Nullen anfügen, jetzt ist die 24stellige Prüfsummenbasis komplett.
Die Taste "Mod" (d) drücken, dann 97 eingeben - Enter.
Das Ergebnis ist eine zweistellige Zahl; mit "MS" (Ctrl+M) speichern.
98 minus "MR" (Ctrl+R) - Enter. Prüfsumme notieren.
Ist diese Prüfsumme kleiner als zehn, dann mit einer vorangestellten Null ergänzen.
Jetzt haben wir alles für die IBAN und fügen das in der Reihenfolge Länderkürzel in Buchstaben, Prüfsumme, Bankleitzahl und Kontonummer zusammen.

Nachfolgend ein Beispiel:
Bankleitzahl: 12345678
Kontonummer: 0012345678
Länderkürzel: DE = 1314
Ergibt - plus zwei Nullen - 123456780012345678131400
Nach obiger Anleitung ergibt sich 98 - 38 = 60 als Prüfsumme.
Die Beispiel-IBAN lautet also "DE60123456780012345678".

Weitere Infos unter http://www.iban.de
Die Tastaturkürzel für den Rechner findet man unter http://www.shortcutmania.com/windows-7-calculator-keyboard-shortcuts.pdf


----------



## Heiko (5 August 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## BenTigger (5 August 2013)

Habs geprüft... geht sogar tatsächlich so


----------

